# استفسار بشأن الات تصنيع المنظفات



## ابو بلقيس (10 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم. انا توكلت على الله ونويت افتح مصنع منظفات بعد ما تخمرت الفكرة في رأسي منذ سنة تقريبا... يا ريت حد يساعدني بشأن الالات... يعني ما هي احسن الالات الي ممكن اشتريها؟؟؟ و لا اشتري خط انتاج و تعبئة كامل؟؟ مع العلم ان كل النصائح الي سمعتها اني اشتري بس الخلاط و الباقي براميل و تعبئة تقليدية . مع العلم ان رأس المال هو 
50000 دولار (خمسين الف دولار ).:10:


----------



## ابو بلقيس (11 يناير 2012)

.

25 مشاهدة ومفيش رد واحد. ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## empyrium (21 مارس 2012)

اخي يوجد العديد من الالات انت مادا تحتاج فحط الانتاج مكلف يا اخي


----------



## العجمىى (22 مارس 2012)

ابو بلقيس قال:


> السلام عليكم. انا توكلت على الله ونويت افتح مصنع منظفات بعد ما تخمرت الفكرة في رأسي منذ سنة تقريبا... يا ريت حد يساعدني بشأن الالات... يعني ما هي احسن الالات الي ممكن اشتريها؟؟؟ و لا اشتري خط انتاج و تعبئة كامل؟؟ مع العلم ان كل النصائح الي سمعتها اني اشتري بس الخلاط و الباقي براميل و تعبئة تقليدية . مع العلم ان رأس المال هو
> 50000 دولار (خمسين الف دولار ).:10:


نصيحة ابدا بخلاط وبراميل وتعبئة تقليدية لانك لس بتقول ياهادى فمتعرفش ايه الحيصل ابدا وحده وحده وشوف السوق وربنا يكرمك


----------



## محمد عبد الحميد فو (28 مارس 2012)

ابدا السلم باول درجه يا اخي ولا تستعجل حتي تعلم مدي السوق


----------



## atef7000 (28 مارس 2012)

انت متعرفش مستوى تسويقك هيبقى قد ايه ابدأ صغير ومش هتخسر حاجة كده كده فالمضمون


----------



## matrix2022 (30 مارس 2012)

اخى الكريم اضم صوتى مع اصوات اخوتى بعدم التعجل من ناحيه لدراسه السوق والتسويق ومن ناحيه اخرى اخذ الخبرة وهى الاهم فذلك اضمن وازكى من وجهه نظرى وبارك الله لك فى مالك وفى علمك وزادك خيرا اخى الكريم


----------

